# Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln



## luckysurfer1973 (7. November 2008)

Hi zusammen hier im Forum

Als noch ziemlicher Einsteiger hier was das Belly und MEFO angeln angeht habe ich mal eine Frage an die Runde.

Wie pflegt Ihr eure Rollen nach dem Angeln.
Mir ist meine Shimano trotz Süßwasserspülung und Trockenlagerung #qfestgegammelt#q.

Ein paar Tipps zu Mittelchen und Tricks währen SUPER.

|laola:


----------



## Bubu63 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Hallo luckysurfer73,

das ist leider so ! Salzwasser und Angelrollen passen eigentlich nicht zusammen.

Nach jedem Salzwassereinsatz am besten gleich mit Süßwasser abspülen. Wird die Rolle länger nicht benutzt sprühe ich sie komplett mit Silikonspray ein und reibe sie kurz mit
einem trockenen Tuch ab. 

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Tino (7. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Hallo 73

Mache ich auch so.

Gut abspülen.Wenn die Rolle trocken ist fette ich sie gegebenenfalls nach.(wenn sie nach meinem Gefühl nicht so weich läuft)
Bei längerer Lagerung kurz mit WD40 einnebeln und gut ist.Vielmehr mache ich nicht und der Rolle gehts noch gut.

Hast Du Deine Shimano noch?


----------



## luckysurfer1973 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Ja hab ich und mit was fettest du nach??


----------



## Tino (7. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Ich nehme normales Rollenfett.

Sprühe Deine Shimano mal ordentlich mit WD40 ein.
Ne Zeit einwirken lassen und dann müsste wieder Leben in die Rolle kommen.
Sollte sie wieder laufen komplett das Innenleben ordentlich reinigen. (Metallteile mit Azeton)  
Danach Rollenfett und sie müsste wieder laufen.


----------



## AlBundy (8. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Alle vorangegangenen Tipp's mögen ihre Berechtigung haben...

Wernn ich ehrlich sein muss, ich fische eigentlich ständig im Salzwasser, ...meine Rolle is 'ne Spro Red ArC 10100, die nutze ich vom BB zum fischen auf alle Meeresfische, ich habe sie in drei Jahren 2x mit Süßwasser abgespült und sie läüft besser als ich sie damals gekauft habe!!! 

...weniger ist oftmals mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frühaufsteher (17. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Moin,
Rolle nach jedem Angeln zeitnah mit lauwarmen Wasser abspühlen, danach alle beweglichen Teile mit Ballistol einsprühen
leicht trockenwischen und die Rolle trocken lagern.
Beste Grüße
der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



luckysurfer1973 schrieb:


> Wie pflegt Ihr eure Rollen nach dem Angeln.


Das ist eigentlich die falsche bzw. die zweite Frage. 

Die erste muss lauten:
Wie pflegt Ihr eure Rollen *vor* dem Angeln.

Wenn die Rolle einmal richtig gefettet ist, fürs Salzwasser ruhig ein bischen mehr, einige Spalten mit dickerem Dichtfett vollgeschmiert sind, passiert da erstmal überhaupt nichts mehr. Das ist der entscheidende Pflegegang.
Wer Glück hat, bekommt schon eine gut eingepampte Rolle, das ist leider und leider auch zunehmend aber nicht mehr so. 

Hinterher abspülen kann sogar kontraproduktiv sein, wenn man dadurch das Salzwasser noch wo hinspült, wo es vorher gar nicht war. Das ergibt bei zuwenig spülen eine sogenannte "Falschspülung" 
Da ist evtl. ein feuchter und ein trockener Lappen besser.

Vor allem: schnell trocknen, nicht wechselwarm lagern, gammeln kann nur was nass bleibt.
Leider gibt es bei der stationären ja einige Stellen, die nicht mal eben so abzutrocknen sind. Besonders unter dem Rotor, oder wenn Seewasser in Spalten eingedrungen ist. Schnell trocken, z.B. auf der Heizung hilft schon mal, dass die Rolle nicht heimlich innen im Sumpf stehen bleibt, u.U. Wochen lang. #t


----------



## Waveman (18. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Ich spüle meine Rollen und meistens sogar die Köder und die Rute, nach jedem Salzwasserfischen mit Süsswasser und Bürste ab. Nach dem Trocknen und erst danach alle beweglichen Teile (Schnurlaufröllchen ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig) großzügig mit Ballistol/Waffenöl einsprühen. Habe früher auch immer WD40 benutzt, hat auch gut gefunzt, soll aber auf Dauer verharzen.   Hat mir mal nen Shopbesitzer erzählt#c. Auf jeden Fall laufen meine Rollen immer noch sehr gut ...
cu waveman


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Meine Shamoni Rollen haben auch nie durch Salz den Exitus gefunden.
Sondern durch ganz normalen Spinnanglerverschleiss. Kugellager durch.
Ich bringe aber immer auch etwas Fett in die Rollen ein, daß normale Shimano-Öl reicht meiner Meinung nach fürs Salzwasser nicht aus.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Offengestanden halte ich von der WD40-Sprüherei nicht soviel. Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Zeug auch gerne das Fett ausspült.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Offengestanden halte ich von der WD40-Sprüherei nicht soviel. Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Zeug auch gerne das Fett ausspült.


 Genauso ist es ... da WD40 auch ne reinigende Wirkung hat spült es Dir auch das Fett aus der Rolle


----------



## Tino (18. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

*Berichtigung*

Das *WD-40* sollte die festgegammelten Teile lösen,weil seine Shimano festgegammelt war.
Danach die Rolle vernünftig reinigen und jeeeeeetzt *FETTEN*.
So wurde es auch geschrieben.
Dann sollte sie rein technisch wieder laufen.
(Wenn keine Teile durch Verschleiß kaputt sind.)

Das WD-40 sollte nicht zum fetten verwendet werden

Bei längerer Lagerung sprühe ich meine Rollen kurz ein und reibe sie mit einem Lappen ab.

Nicht das etwas vielleicht falsch verstanden wurde.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Ja Tino, das ist auch so verstanden worden. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die ihre Rollen nach jedem Angeln mit WD40 eindüsen und das ist kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Tino (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, Sundvogel.

Dachte schon ich hätte es falsch rüber gebracht

Dann haben die ,die das vielleicht falsch machen oder machten jetzt das richtige gelesen,das man WD-40 *nicht* zum fetten nimmt.


----------



## Rosi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Was passiert denn mit der Rolle? 
Wenn man angeln geht, spult sie salzwassergetauchtes Monofil oder Geflecht über das Schnurlaufröllchen. Mehr nicht. Das schadet einer salzwassertauglichen Rolle nicht. Ich stelle sie in den Schuppen und gut. Vom Gefühl her steht sie im warmen Wohnzimmer zu Winterzeiten besser, weil dann die Schnur schneller trocknet. Klar kann man die Rolle kurz unter den Wasserhahn halten, doch ob das Süßwasser die ganze Rolle dabei durchtränkt möchte ich bezweifeln. W40 oder anderes Öl kommt da auf keinen Fall von außen ran. Öl gehört ins Getriebe.

Es sei denn, ihr laßt die Rolle im Sand liegen oder taucht sie ganz unter Wasser. Beides ist tödlich. Da nützt auch kein Abspülen mit Süßwasser zu Hause. Die Sandkörnchen haben sich bereits fein verteilt im Innenleben, das Salz ebenfalls. 
Auch eine Shimano mit Ölschraube kann durch ein Tauchbad im Salzwasser fest sein. Kann, meistens geht das Tauchbad bei einer vorher gut nachgeölten Rolle zufriedenstellend aus.

Somit gehört zur Rollenpflege zuerst die Vorbeugung.

Nicht in den Sand legen.
Möglichst die Rolle nicht untertauchen.
Vorher den Rollenlauf überprüfen und wenn etwas kratzt gleich nachölen von innen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

da kann ich nur sagen: |good:

Auf die Details brauche ich da gar nicht weiter eingehen, dass ist ja auch schon ca. 100mal im Forum zu finden.


----------



## degl (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



AngelDet schrieb:


> da kann ich nur sagen: |good:
> 
> Auf die Details brauche ich da gar nicht weiter eingehen, dass ist ja auch schon ca. 100mal im Forum zu finden.


 
Und es bleibt dabei,auch beim 101sten Mal: ein wenig Pflege und "dat Röllken" ist ein guter Freund#6

gruß degl


----------



## Tino (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

So schrecklich ist das untertauchen nun auch wieder nicht.
Das sollte bzw.* muss* eine salzwassertaugliche hochwertige Rolle ab und zu aushalten. 
Beim Horni fischen war meine Daiwa-Caldia dieses Jahr den ganzen Tag pitschenass weil anständig Welle war.
Dann hätte ich nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben wenn die nicht mal ein Vollbad aushält.

Abspülen sollte man seine Rolle schon ein paar Minuten unter fliessend Wasser.Die Zeit sollte man sich nehmen.
Wenn man dann noch die Spule runter nimmt und anständig lange spült hat man auch das Salz raus.

Öl kommt bei mir schon garnicht* in* die Rolle.Läuft eh nur raus und das was es machen soll,nähmlich alle beweglichen Teile schmieren,macht es nicht lange.
Ich fette nur anständig meine Rolle und bis jetzt ist alles tiptop.


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

also meine rollen bzw mein komplettes geschirr ist letztens erst komplett baden gegangen.
noch nicht mal 2 stunden in der brandung gesessen(3 stunden anfahrt an die see gehabt)
naja gut,wat macht man dann,alles einpacken und wieder fahren?nein natürlich nicht,ich hab weiter geangelt.waren zwar recht komische geräausche die da aus der spule kamen aber das war mir egal.
sa dann wieder zu haus angel´kommen,hab ich die komplette rolle auseinander gebaut,also alle schrauben die an so einer rolle darn sind raus geschraub.
dann alle einzelteile gesäubert(mein bügel konnte musste man fast mit der ganzen hand umlegen so versaut war das innenleben bzw die technik von ihm)sprich entfettet und sand-salz körnchen aus der spule genommen.
danach alles wieder fein zusammen gebaut und schön gefettet.
sie laufen jetzt zwar nicht mehr so wie nach dem kauf aber dafür kann ich jetzt sicher gehen das sie von innen gut gefettet und altagstauglich sind.

ps:man sollte rollen schon beim kauf auseinander bauen und neu fetten,denn rollen werden vom werk aus nur ganz wenig gefettet damit sie sich eben leichter kurbeln lassen und man sie kauft......istn tip vom händler gewesen


----------



## Franky (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Moin...
Ballistol würde ich, genauso wie schon bei WD40 beschrieben, nicht zum Ölen/Fetten benutzn, sondern ebenfalls ausschließlich zum Reinigen. Das Zeug löst Fett ebenfalls sehr gut auf. Mein Nachbar hat damit mal seine Fahrradkette "ölen" wollen... Fragt nicht, wie am nächsten Tag zuerst der Boden und dann er auf der rechten Körperseite ausgesehen hat!!!


----------



## goeddoek (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine Shamoni Rollen haben auch nie durch Salz den Exitus gefunden.




Wusste gar nicht, dass der auch "in Rollen macht" > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocko_Schamoni  #c#c :q :q :q :q


Aber zum Thema - nach dem Angeln lasse ich "oben" Wasser drüber laufen und einmal im Jahr werden die Rollen mit WD 40 gereinigt und anschließend gefettet.
Das muss genügen, sind ja noch die "alten" Twinpower :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Auch ne Lösung: nach dem Salzwassereinsatz ausgiebig im Süsswasser damit angeln! #6 Am besten bei Regen!


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

der regen ist aber sauer.
was ist das für eine zusammensetzung ?
saurer regen und süsses wasser in dem man angelt dazu dann noch das salzwasser in dem man geangelt hatte.
vielleicht kann man dann zu haus ja mit der schnur dass nächste schnitzel würzen


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



celler schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man dann zu haus ja mit der schnur dass nächste schnitzel würzen



Hä?! |bigeyes

Ganz und garnicht, Regen und Süsswasser kriegt ne Rolle ja schonmal sowieso ab (das muss sie abkönnen) und das Salz, was noch an Rolle und Schnur haftet wird _abgespült_! #c

Leute, bloss NIEMALS Regen, Salz- und Süsswasser mischen, das könnte explodieren!!! |uhoh:


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

OT an:stimmt,also ACHTUNG mit der zusammensetzung.
hab da schon üble sachen drüber gelesen.
will hier nicht schuld daran sein das hier ein angler nach dem anderen unfallberichte schreibt


----------



## Franky (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Nicht vergessen, das Mineralwasser, Tafelwasser, stille Wasser und Sodawasser von Rollen fernzuhalten... :q:q:q

Sorry... :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Leute, Leute,...

bleibt doch mal ernst.

Richtig unangenehm wird es, wenn Hydrogenmonoxid an die Rolle kommt. Davon gibt es in manchen Gewässern mehr als man denkt und die Korrosionsgefahr, die von dem Zeug ausgeht... Naja weiß ja jeder.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Wie die Rolle ist festgegammelt?
Was dreht sich nicht mehr? Alles? 
Was macht Ihr mit euren Rollen? Fischt Ihr unter Wasser?

Ich bin ein Pflegemuffel was meine Rollen betrift.
Meine Shamonis laufen alle noch... diverse Tauchgänge inklusive...


----------



## Franky (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

@ Steffen:
Ja, sowas gibt es! Ein Bekannter von mir hat wegen Berufstreß vergessen, seine Rollen nach dem Dänemark-Urlaub wenigstens abzuspülen. Nach ca 6 Monaten drehte sich wirklich nix mehr... Das Getriebe der Daiwa-Rollen war nur noch ein Klumpen, eine Penn war innen total aufgeblüht und tat auch nix mehr. Eine Abu 6500 ließ sich noch retten, aber sah auch nicht wirklich gesund aus.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Nochmal zur Sache. Ich wische meine Rollen nach dem Angeln mit einem feuchten Tuch ab. Die Spule kommt umgedreht in ein Wasserbad, aber so dass die Bremse nicht geflutet ist. Die Kurbel wird abgeschraubt und etwas intensiver gereinigt, insbesondere an den Klappgelenken. An den neuralgischen Stellen wie Aufhängung Schnurfangbügel wird etwas gespült, geölt und gefettet und fertig ist die Laube. Die Rolle mit Lösungsmitteln einzusprühen oder sie minutenlang unter lauwarmes Wasser zu halten, führt dazu, dass man Dreck und Wasser in das Rolleninnere spült und Fett nach aussen drückt.

Absoluter Notfallrescuetipp:  Wenn das Malheur passiert ist und die Rolle fest sitzt und deswegen ein Angelabbruch droht, kann ein beherztes Tauchen zumindest den Tag noch retten. Allerdings wird es für die Rolle dann der letzte Angeltag gewesen sein bzw. etliche Teile müssen ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Sache. Ich wische meine Rollen nach dem Angeln mit einem feuchten Tuch ab. Die Spule kommt umgedreht in ein Wasserbad, aber so dass die Bremse nicht geflutet ist. Die Kurbel wird abgeschraubt und etwas intensiver gereinigt, insbesondere an den Klappgelenken. An den neuralgischen Stellen wie Aufhängung Schnurfangbügel wird etwas gespült, geölt und gefettet und fertig ist die Laube.



Das sieht bei mir in etwa auch so aus. Ab und zu wird noch das Laufröllchen ausgebaut, kontrolliert und ggf. gereinigt und richtig dick neugefettet. Das lässt sich noch ziemlich leicht erledigen.

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit Teflonfett aus dem Fahrradbedarf (wird gerne im MTB-Bereich eingesetzt)? Die Eigenschaften hören sich ganz nett an, aber ob's für Rollen taugt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



			
				verzwickter Zander schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit Teflonfett aus dem Fahrradbedarf


Ja - keine guten! Das Zeug hat zunächst klasse Kriecheigenschaften um kurz danach einen sehr klebrigen Film zu bilden. Wehe, das kommt ins Kugellaher oder noch schlimmer, ins Nadellager! Auch im Getriebe macht es sich nicht umbedingt gut, da das zähe Zeug ziemlich die Leichtgängigkeit beinträchtigt. Ich nehme nach wie vor das "gute" salzwasserbeständige Kugellagerfett von Nigrin, das ich noch mit ein wenig 10W40 Motoröl "verfeinere". Zum "Verfeinern" geht aber auch herkömmliches Leichtlauföl...


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



Franky schrieb:


> Ja - keine guten! Das Zeug hat zunächst klasse Kriecheigenschaften um kurz danach einen sehr klebrigen Film zu bilden. Wehe, das kommt ins Kugellaher oder noch schlimmer, ins Nadellager! Auch im Getriebe macht es sich nicht umbedingt gut, da das zähe Zeug ziemlich die Leichtgängigkeit beinträchtigt. Ich nehme nach wie vor das "gute" salzwasserbeständige Kugellagerfett von Nigrin, das ich noch mit ein wenig 10W40 Motoröl "verfeinere". Zum "Verfeinern" geht aber auch herkömmliches Leichtlauföl...



Danke! #6

P.S: Dachte immer das heisst *verrücktes Wal-Ei*... |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Spule kommt umgedreht in ein Wasserbad, aber so dass die Bremse nicht geflutet ist.


Wie machst Du das denn? Bin gerade am überlegen, wenn du die Spule mit der Vorderfläche umgekehrt in ein wasserbad stellst, wie dann die Bremse trocken bleiben soll? Anders herum von unten auf der Überwurfglocke stehend kommt ja auch das Wasser hoch? Oder steckst Du dann anstelle der Achse einen Stöpsel rein? 

Die Idee mit dem Wasserbad ist gut, da gerade Salz sich sozusagen verdünnen muss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema - nach dem Angeln lasse ich "oben" Wasser drüber laufen und einmal im Jahr werden die Rollen mit WD 40 gereinigt und anschließend gefettet.
> Das muss genügen, sind ja noch die "alten" Twinpower :vik:


Georg, die laufen noch immer und tun Küstendienst? 
Hast Du den Lauf und die Schmierung noch wieder verbessern können?


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das denn? Bin gerade am überlegen, wenn du die Spule mit der Vorderfläche umgekehrt in ein wasserbad stellst, wie dann die Bremse trocken bleiben soll? Anders herum von unten auf der Überwurfglocke stehend kommt ja auch das Wasser hoch? Oder steckst Du dann anstelle der Achse einen Stöpsel rein?
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Wasserbad ist gut, da gerade Salz sich sozusagen verdünnen muss.



Hast ja recht, das Wasser steht nur so hoch, das die KL nicht baden...


----------



## luckysurfer1973 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Erst mal zur zwischenbilanz, da ich dieses gespräch hier ins rollen gebracht habe.

Meine Rolle läuft wieder da ich sie auseinandergebaut habe soweit ich mich getraut habe und dann habe ich sie mit biologisch abbaubarem spezi löseöl aus dem baumarkt so lange bearbeitet habe bis sie wieder flutschte.
anschl. habe ich sie eingefettet und sie dreht sich wieder allein durch das gewicht der kurbel.
das einzige was die rolle abgekriegt hat ist ein cromabplatzer an der achse aber da muss ich mich jetzt halt ein wenig drum kümmern nach jedem angeln und dann wird die gute schon ihre arbeit weiter verrichten.

danke erst mal an alle tippgeber hier ohne diese seite hier schon zu beenden.

petrie an alle schreiber und hoffentlich sieht amn sich mal am wasser.


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Ich glaube, ich sollte auch mal damit beginnen, die Rollen zu pflegen.
Dann werd ich mich mich mal im Baumarkt umgucken, was ich da finde, Wd40 zum reinigen und ein Fett.


----------



## celler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

mensch hört doch mal auf mit eurem öl...
ne gute fettung aller beweglichen teile ist das A und O


----------



## donlotis (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Ein Öl benutze ich auch nur für die Außenpflege, innen schmiert Fett! Auch an alle anderen Kugellager kommt nur gutes Fett!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mcrae (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

G460 Schmierfett seewasserbeständig vom Bund...
das mit ETWAS Molybdänfett "verdünnt" kommt einmal pro Jahr bei der grossen Inspektion in die Rolle...
bei Luftkontakt härtet das an den Rändern aus und dichtet ab.
Selbst nach Vollbad mit Meeresbodenkontakt war kein Wasser in der Rolle.
Bewegliche Aussenteile wie Schnurlaufröllchen oder Kurbelgriff werden nach dem Abspülen mit Silikonöl nachgeschmiert...
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass wenn die Rollen länger nicht benutzt werden die zu Anfang etwas schwergängiger sind. Ein paar runden in beide Richtungen gekurbelt und es ist wieder leichtgängig.


----------



## Ute (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Habe mir Fett aus dem Angelladen geholt und mal einige auseinander genommen.
Wurde aber höchste Zeit.
Bei einer Rolle war das Fett schon dunkelbraun. Habe alles rausgeholt und viel neues Fett reingeschmiert. Jetzt läuft sie wieder. Und bei den anderen war gar kein Fett zu sehen. 
Jetzt aber.


----------



## Blechkate (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Hallo, 
meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Rollen im Neuzustand nur unzureichend gefettet. Das liegt wahrscheinlich, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, daran das die Rollen dann so schön leicht laufen. Allerdings nur solange sie schön trocken im Laden liegen. 
Ich mach meine Rollen auf und fülle sie mit Fett. Da kann fast kein Wasser mehr reinlaufen. Ist Anfangs ein leicht teigiges Gefühl beim kurbeln, das sich aber nach kurzer Zeit gibt. So halten selbst sehr günstige Rollen einiges aus. Spülen kann man sich dann schenken. Ab und zu Schnurfangbügel und Schnurröllchen kontrollieren das ist alles. Und nicht vergessen die Bremse zu lösen.
Was im Falle eines Garantiefalles passiert wenn man die Rolle schon mal aufgeschraubt hat........ 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Ute (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Moin Matthias,

wie?
Die ganze Rolle mit Fett ausfüllen?#c

Ich habe nur großzügig eingefettet. 
Bei meiner neuen Rolle, die ist jetzt ca. 4 Monate, hatte ich mich auch schon gewundert. Im Laden lief so super toll. Fast schon von alleine. Nu aber nicht mehr ganz so schön. Dann liegt dies nur an dem unbenutzten, trocknen Rollen! Naja. |bigeyes


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Hi! Eine Rolle zu "überfetten" kann nicht gut sein - das bringt viel zu viel Druck in die Lager. Wirklich dicht wird da auch nix, da sich ja Kavernen bilden, in denen das Getriebe läuft.. .
Wenn eine Rolle wirlich versenkt wurde, zerlege ich die und reinige sie mit einem Dampfreiniger, dann mit dem Kompressor trocken blasen und dann wird leicht(!) gefettet und, dort wo nötig, geoelt. Von aussen mit einem Oellappen abwischen - fertig.
Petri!


----------



## Blechkate (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege beim Meeresangeln*

Hallo,
was ist denn überfetten?
Sicher kriegst du die Rolle nicht völlig voll. Ist ja auch klar, da sich die Getriebeteile nicht nur drehen sondern auch hin und her bewegen. Nur soviel ist klar, in eine gut mit Fett gefüllte Rolle passt dementsprechend weniger Wasser und des weiteren wird das eindringen von Wasser deutlich erschwert. Es geht nicht darum das die Rolle anschließend tauchfest ist. Aber wenn mal eine Welle rüberklatscht hilft es schon das Wasser draußen zu halten. Ist im übrigen eine Vorgehensweise die allgemein angewendet wird um Lagerstellen vor Wassereintritt zu schützen. 
Ach ja, mir ist ja schon so einiges kaputt gegangen aber noch kein Lager wegen zuviel Fett. 
Am Ende muß jeder das machen was er für richtig hält. Ich schreibe nur wie ich es mache und bei mir halten dann sogar Billigrollen.

Gruß Matthias


----------

